# Epitaxis



## kyannekis (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm looking for some guidance on epistaxis codes.  Can I bill a 30901 when a physician uses TXA Topical Tranexamic Acid) to stop bleeding.  

Thanks for any assistance that can be provided.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 27, 2018)

CPT book says:

30901 - Control nasal hemorrhage, anterior, simple (limited cautery and/or packing) any method

Assuming some kind of packing was performed to control the bleeding, and because the code also mentions "any method", 30901 seems to be the best available code to cover what you mentioned; even though the code does not mention TXA specifically (code was created in 1989).


----------

